# Bumblebee Road/New Harmony mtn tag



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Does anyone know what the deal is with the Bumblebee road? Went to do some scouting out behind that new development and the dirt road is blocked off halfway through the development. I was under the impression they were required to allow access back there? There's a robust gate across the road at the end of the development when it starts to gain elevation.

On a side note if anyone has any suggestions for archery deer in the Pine Valley Unit? Can't decide if I want to hunt up on top in the wilderness, the New Harmony area, or the enterprise side! 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Over the years there has been many roads around Bumblebee that have been closed. he problem is that all the ground around it is private. As it has been more and more developed, the landowners lock the roads off. Many were marked roads and trails on maps. 
Back in the late 80's when it started a couple of us went to all the "powers at be" trying to get the problem resolved. Not one agency would have or do anything about the closures.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I haven't been up there for years but there is a south side road if it is not gated off and then there was a road past the subdivision, if you stay on the frontage road headed south of the subdivision just past Kanarraville creek that road will hit the main road maybe after the gate? It may be just a trail though.

The Ence family owns a lot of that property, I think that they are the ones that sold it to the LDS Church to make that subdivision, but then that may have just been the rumor?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

bowgy said:


> I haven't been up there for years but there is a south side road if it is not gated off and then there was a road past the subdivision, if you stay on the frontage road headed south of the subdivision just past Kanarraville creek that road will hit the main road maybe after the gate? It may be just a trail though.
> 
> *The Ence family owns a lot of that property, I think that they are the ones that sold it to the LDS Church to make that subdivision, but then that may have just been the rumor?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Real Estate Developers. Got to build up Zion, ya know!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The Ence's owned it till about 1990. 
It was quite a few years before it got developed. 
Took a lot to get water rights and a right of way thru 
The Prestwich property below it. 
I had not heard the church was the buyer. Had heard it was another group. 
I know the church owns a big, very nice chunk of the hogs back by new harmony. 
Used to have permission, and a key for it.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to make an attempt from the backside this weekend. Did do some scouting this past weekend but there's water all over the place so it's hard to tell where the deer will really be in 2 months!


----------

